# Any bets on how long this guy will keep relisting this on ebay



## oskisan (May 31, 2013)

Any bets on how long this guy will keep relisting this thing thing?

I'm just curious... what is the most you would pay for this $21,000 bike? Am I really missing the mark here as I really don't think I would go much over $500, maybe $600 and with that I am sure I would be waaaay overpaying.

http://www.ebay.com/itm/Rare-1939-R...425?pt=LH_DefaultDomain_0&hash=item2c6f47b521


-Ken


----------



## jkent (May 31, 2013)

I think that bike has been on Ebay for well over a year already!


----------



## rollfaster (May 31, 2013)

*out of his mind*

very high hopes.good luck.


----------



## ohdeebee (May 31, 2013)

*Reduced!*

It started at $27k.


----------



## bricycle (May 31, 2013)

It is obvious this person does not have the remotest clue as to what vintage cycles are worth. 
He is not even in the ballpark...heck, he isn't even in the state the ballpark is in.
$1000.00 tops? maybe $2000.00 to someone who just won a $500 million powerball.


----------



## bricycle (May 31, 2013)

I remember a fella that was selling a old mustard colored mower with a white engine for $67.00 was on the bay 4-ever!!!!!!!


----------



## decotriumph (May 31, 2013)

*Beauty*

That bike is a beauty but I'm with bricycle, $1000 would be my limit. He's wasting his time at the level he's asking.


----------



## scrubbinrims (May 31, 2013)

So out of line, he makes bbcbikes in WI look like a thrift store.
Chris


----------



## bricycle (May 31, 2013)

OK, this bike IS BEAUTIFUL. Can't argue with that.
Let's say it was similarly popular American bike...a 1939 top of the line Schwinn.
What would you pay for a similar condition Schwinn?


----------



## bikewhorder (May 31, 2013)

In the guys defense, it is almost certainly the best surviving example of this bicycle in the world, but yeah, it still needs to lose a zero for anyone to consider buying it.


----------



## oskisan (May 31, 2013)

*He should be raising the price....*

Doesn't it cost to keep re-listing this thing?  I have to go back to ebay and look at it again... I just can't see paying more than $600 for this thing.... then I'd regret it!




jkent said:


> I think that bike has been on Ebay for well over a year already!


----------



## bricycle (May 31, 2013)

There was a fella that was listing a nice "Smith"? motorwheel for $7500.00 too forever. Can't find it now tho-
...again way over priced....


----------



## bike (May 31, 2013)

*for the money*

you would think he would have a decent picture of the entire bike- without having to surf for it


----------



## Hermanator3 (May 31, 2013)

oskisan said:


> Doesn't it cost to keep re-listing this thing?  I have to go back to ebay and look at it again... I just can't see paying more than $600 for this thing.... then I'd regret it!




I wouldn't pay $21,000 but would pay $600 & not regret it.


----------



## vincev (May 31, 2013)

To the original question.I think he will relist the bike until he gets $21,000


----------



## Stinky_Sullivan (May 31, 2013)

My question is....

Can anyone point out a factory original bike of similar vintage of any style that has sold for less? How often do you see bikes that are in pristine, unriden condition?


----------



## Wayne Adam (May 31, 2013)

*Value*

I have 12 vintage Raleighs in my collection. The one this guy is selling is most likely the best in the world.
 Raleighs were also the best built, best riding, highest quality bikes made. Now, I too have plenty of Balloon & middleweight bikes.
This is a museum quality piece. It is worth a lot more then the guy could get for it. In todays market, to get this bike for $2,000.00 would be a good deal.
Now many of you guys typically do not collect British bikes, but that should not discredit the value.
Many of you guys might pay 7 or 8 thousand for a Schwinn Aerocycle, Bluebird or Evinrude needing work, but are they really worth that?
To each his own.. This bike should be purchased by a museum, but certainly not for the amount he is asking.
 Just my opinion..................Wayne


----------



## fatbike (May 31, 2013)

I have had quite a few Raleigh bicycles, probably twenty of them all together... Some really amazing Superbe models. In fact a few years ago I purchased a pair of mint dated 1970 tall 57cm ones that were garage for many years and looked almost NOS with original fork keys. Could have been a museum pieces but chose to enjoy them with my girl and still do. They are great riding bicycles. Nothing bad to commit about the English vintage bicycles, built well. But 29k... hm... I couldn't even get 500 for one when there was a moment of moving them with exceptional photos. They are great grocery getter city bikes.


----------

